# scared and confused



## sandc (Oct 8, 2006)

hi. this is my first time here and also the first time ive ever realised there is anyone else in the world that knows what on earth im going through.

theres no doubt to me at all that i am suffering from both depersonalization and derealization. now i just have to go to the doctors, explain to him how i feel and try and get out of there without being sectioned!

although i have always felt like this from as far back as i can remember its been more in episodes than constant like it is now.

i think it may be related to trauma. my husband commited suicide when i was pregnant (he didnt know i was pregnant) 2 years ago.

i feel like im going completely insane. i feel like im on the brink of a nervous breakdown.

if im totally 100% honest im not sure if im even glad i found this site or not. from what i can gather theres basically nothing that can be done?? i cant live the rest of my life like this. i just cant do it :-(


----------



## JEANO (Oct 2, 2006)

You will get though this....I think trauma can trigger the feelings of depersonalization and derealization, and most likely your husband's death was the trigger. There are treatments that can help some, but make sure you go to a doctor who has experience with these types of problems. I had those feelings for a long time when I was younger, and no one seemed to know what to do. That was a long time ago, and there are newer medications now available that might be effective. Most important, try and not focus so much on the feelings and get out of your head if you can. Exercise helps, as well as focusing on other people's feelings and issues. I'm glad that you found this site, and I hope you'll find it helpful.


----------

